# WinCC flexible via VPN-Tunnel übertragen



## andi1988er (3 August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass mein Kunde alle Passwörter im TP277 durch falsche Eingabe ungültig gemacht hat.
Ein Reaktivieren des Passwortes ist somit nur noch über ein PG möglich.
Das Problem ist aber, dass die Anlage in Mexico steht.

Ich habe bereits einen VPN-Tunnel in das Firmennetzwerk des Kunden und kann auch das S7-Projekt übertragen, beobachten etc.
Leider kann ich aber das WinCC flex Projekt nicht übertragen. Der Zugriff via Runtime ist allerdings problemlos möglich.

Ich denke, dass das Problem in den Transfer-Settings des Panels liegt.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Transfer-Settings einstellen muss?

Das Panel ist direkt über ein Ethernet-Kabel mit der CPU verbunden. 
Bisher ist der Verbindungstyp des Panels auf S7-Ethernet.

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Matze001 (3 August 2012)

Sollte eigentlich so gehen!

Du musst sicher gehen, dass die das Passwortfenster nicht offen haben, weil sonst die RT nicht herrunterfährt!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## andi1988er (4 August 2012)

wie meinst du Passwortfenster?

ich habe es auch schon versucht, wenn man direkt vom Panel aus Transfer anwählt ist aber auch nicht gegenagen.

daher denke ich, dass die Transfereinstellungen irgendwie falsch sind.

Gruß


----------



## Matze001 (4 August 2012)

Okay... 

Passwortfenster: Wenn man das Passwort eingeben muss erscheint das Fenster mit Benutzername und Passwort!
Ist dies geöffnet, dann fährt die RT nicht herrunter! Wenn du aber schon direkt auf Transfer standest, ist das nicht die Fehlerursache!

Stell mal Transfer nur auf Ethnernet!

Grüße

marcel


----------



## Astralavista (4 August 2012)

Um ein flexible Projekt über VPN zu tranferieren müssen auch 2 spezielle Ports offen sein. Der Transfer geht nämlich nicht wie die anderen S7-Funktionen über Port 102.
Nicht das kundenseitig die Ports gesperrt sind.
Welche Ports offen sein müssen steht hier im Forum und auch im FAQ auf der Siemens Homepage. Musste mal danach suchen.


----------



## andi1988er (4 August 2012)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Port 102 freigeschalten ist. Welche Ports noch freigeschalten sind kann ich nicht sagen muss da erst bei unserem Kunden nachfragen.
Wär aber gut, wenn ich denen dann schon sagen kann welche Ports ich freigeschalten brauche.

Auf der Siemens-Seite und in den FAQs habe ich nichts gefunden.

Hat wielleicht jemand einen Link direkt zu einer Seite mit den nötigen freigeschaltenen Ports?

Testen kann ich das zwar erst am Montag wär aber trotzdem dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Astralavista (4 August 2012)

Hier der Link:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Siehe "Sonstiges" --> Transfer über Ethernet --> Port 2308 bzw. 50523


----------



## andi1988er (4 August 2012)

Danke 

werde es gleich am Montag in der Früh mit unserem Kunden abklären und dann Berichten.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## PN/DP (5 August 2012)

Ist am Panel bei den IP-settings das richtige Gateway eingetragen?



andi1988er schrieb:


> Ein Reaktivieren des Passwortes ist somit nur noch über ein PG möglich.


Wenn das TP277 einen Windows Explorer hat, dann kannst Du dem Kunde auch die PDATA.PWL per eMail senden und er kann die Datei per Memory card, USB-Stick oder über Netzwerk selber auf das Panel kopieren. Benutze mal die Forumssuche mit PDATA.PWL.

Harald


----------



## Matze001 (5 August 2012)

Mal so in den Raum geworfen, was ist mit Pack and Go? 

Ich habs noch nie benutzt, aber ich glaube genau dafür ist es doch gedacht?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## JesperMP (5 August 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Mal so in den Raum geworfen, was ist mit Pack and Go?
> Ich habs noch nie benutzt, aber ich glaube genau dafür ist es doch gedacht?


Genau.
Habe es mehrmals verwendet.


----------



## andi1988er (6 August 2012)

Was ist "Pack and Go"?

Das kenn ich gar nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen was das ist, bzw. was man damit macht?

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Matze001 (6 August 2012)

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## andi1988er (7 August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe gestern mit der IT-Abteilung unseres Kunden telefoniert und mir die Ports: 2308 und 50523                 freischalten lassen.
Anschließend habe ich es erneut versucht das Projekt via VPN-Tunnel zuz übertragen. Leider erneut ihne Erfolg.

hier nun ein Bild meiner Net-Pro Einstellungen kann es sein, dass ich bei dem Bediengerät keinen Router oder ggf. einen anderen Router einstellen muss?


Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## netmaster (7 August 2012)

kannst du das Panel anpingen wenn du eine von Verbindung hast?


----------



## andi1988er (7 August 2012)

das kann ich leider zur Zeit nicht testen, da unser Kunde die Anlage ausgeschalten hat.

Werde das "Pingen" versuchen, sobald die Anlage wieder eingeschalten ist.


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2012)

> kann es sein, dass ich bei dem Bediengerät keinen Router oder ggf. einen anderen Router einstellen muss?


 Den Router IP muss stimmen. Sonnst geht nichts.
Kann man vor-ort den Router anpingen ?
Kannst du von Remote den Router anpingen ?
Gibt es evtl. dobbelte IP adressen für den IP 192.168.29.1 ? Kann passieren in grossen Netzwerken.

Sonnst, probier Pack & Go wie vorgeschlagen.


----------



## andi1988er (7 August 2012)

Die Router IP muss die gleiche sein, da unser Kunden extra ein Produktionsnetzwerk angelegt hat. In diesem sind all unsere Anlagen.
Den Router kann ich anpingen!
Wie meinst du das, ob ich von Remote den Router anpingen kann?
Doppelte IP-Adressen gibt es nicht, da das Panel generell funktioniert, wenn es die IP doppelt geben würde denke ich dass ich auch im Betrieb Probleme bekommen würde.

Pack & Fo wird wohl dann die letzte Möglichkeit sein außer jemand hat noch eine Idee?

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2012)

andi1988er schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das, ob ich von Remote den Router anpingen kann?


Vor-ort: Den Kabel von den Panel abnehmen und auf ein PC anschliessen. Dann ping zu den Router probieren.
Remote: Wenn den VPN Verbindung hergestellt ist, probier den Router zu pingen von dein Heim-PC.



andi1988er schrieb:


> Doppelte IP-Adressen gibt es nicht, da das Panel generell funktioniert, wenn es die IP doppelt geben würde denke ich dass ich auch im Betrieb Probleme bekommen würde.


Das ist keine Garantie das es der Router nicht eine dobbelte IP verwendet. Der Router wird nur für den VPN Zugang verwendet ? Den dobbelte IP kann auch durch dein Heim-Netzwerk verursacht sein.

Eventuell kannst du PING -A 192.168.29.1 probieren. Wenn das eine Name zurückmeldet, die scheint zu den Namenstruktur von dein Firmen-Netz zu passen, dann hast du Verbindung zu irgendeiner PC und nicht den Router.
Auch mit TRACERT 192.168.29.1 kannst du den Route zu den Router sehen. Es sollte ganz kurz sein, weil den VPN stellt eine Verbindung her als ob den Router lokal verbunden ist.


----------



## andi1988er (7 August 2012)

also den Router kann ich anpingen. die Anlage kann ich nicht an pingen.

hab aber keine ahnung warum das nicht geht. der kunde hat das panel auch schon direkt mit einem Netzwerkkabel angesteckt. konnte die anlage aber trotzdem nicht anpingen.

Meine Frage:
schleift die S7 das Netzwerk durch? 
Was muss ich alles einstellen, damit ich mein Panel im Netzwerk sehen kann und dann auch an pingen kann?

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2012)

Hast du dies gemacht ?


JesperMP schrieb:


> Vor-ort: Den Kabel von den Panel abnehmen und auf ein PC anschliessen. Dann ping zu den Router probieren.



Und dies ?


JesperMP schrieb:


> Eventuell kannst du PING -A 192.168.29.1 probieren. Wenn das eine Name zurückmeldet, die scheint zu den Namenstruktur von dein Firmen-Netz zu passen, dann hast du Verbindung zu irgendeiner PC und nicht den Router.
> Auch mit TRACERT 192.168.29.1 kannst du den Route zu den Router sehen. Es sollte ganz kurz sein, weil den VPN stellt eine Verbindung her als ob den Router lokal verbunden ist.





			
				andi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> schleift die S7 das Netzwerk durch?


Meinst du über die 2 Ports auf den 315-2PN/DP ? Ja, es ist ein 2-Port Switch.

Noch eine Frage: Hast du Tatsäglich den IP, Subnet und Gateway auf den Panel eingestellt ?
Diese Parameter werden NICHT von Projekt mit übertragen. Also, wenn eine Lokale Ping geht, dann ist IP und Subnet vermutlich in Ordnung, aber der Gateway weiss man nicht. Also checken !


----------



## andi1988er (7 August 2012)

dies checkt gerade mein Kunde vor Ort.


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2012)

JesperMP schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell kannst du PING -A 192.168.29.1 probieren. Wenn das eine Name zurückmeldet, die scheint zu den Namenstruktur von dein Firmen-Netz zu passen, dann hast du Verbindung zu irgendeiner PC und nicht den Router.
> Auch mit TRACERT 192.168.29.1 kannst du den Route zu den Router sehen. Es sollte ganz kurz sein, weil den VPN stellt eine Verbindung her als ob den Router lokal verbunden ist.


Dies must du testen wenn den VPN Verbindung hergestellt ist.


----------



## andi1988er (7 August 2012)

nun kann ich das Panel anpingen.
Leider kann ich das Projekt noch nicht einspielen.

muss mein Rechner auch auch die passenden Netzwerkeinstellungen haben oder macht dies bei einer VPN-Verbindung keine Probleme?

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (7 August 2012)

Wenn du ein VPN Verbindung hast, und Ping zum Panel klappt, dann bist du bereit !

Was war das Problem denn ?


----------



## andi1988er (7 August 2012)

der gateway war nicht eingestellt.

das einspielen kann ich leider erst morgen testen.
werde dann aber berichten. bzw. erneut nachfragen.

schon jetzt mal besten Dank!!

gruß


----------



## andi1988er (8 August 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe immer noch das Problem, dass ich das Panel nun zwar anpingen aber immer noch nicht einspielen kann.

Hier mal meine Netzwerkeinstellungen meines Rechners (vom VPN-Tunnel):



*Im Panel ist folgendes eingestellt:*
*IP-Adresse:* 192.168.29.56
*Subnetz:* 255.255.255.0
*Default Gateway:* 192.168.29.1

Kann es sein, dass ich mit meinem PC im selben IP-Adressenbereich sein muss o.ä.?

Oder wo kann das Problem sonst noch liegen?

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2012)

Wenn nur ein VPN Verbindung steht, und du den Panel anpingen kannst ist alles gut.
Wenn ich soetwas mache ist mein PC immer auf HTTP eingestellt. Etwas überraschend das dein PC mit festen IPs arbeiten. Ist nicht normal in Firmen-Netzte. Glaube aber nicht das es stört.

Ist Ethernet als Transfer-Kanal auf den Panel freigegeben ?
Ist den Panel vor-ort in Transfer-Modus umgeschaltet ?


----------



## andi1988er (8 August 2012)

Der Transfer ist auf Ethernet eingestellt. (Dies habe ich gerstern auch noch einmal kontrollieren lassen. Die Komunikation zwischen SPS, S7, und Panel funktioniert ja auch.)
Das Panel ist nich im Transfer-Modus, müsste aber automatisch die RT runterfahren und in den Trasfer-Modus wechseln, da dies so eingestellt ist.

Was muss ich machen, wenn ich das Panel über HTTP übertrage? 
Hier frägt er mich nach: Adresse, Benutzername, "SSL verwenden" und dann noch nach einem Passwort.
Was muss ich bei den Dingen einstellen?

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2012)

andi1988er schrieb:


> Der Transfer ist auf Ethernet eingestellt. (Dies habe ich gerstern auch noch einmal kontrollieren lassen. Die Komunikation zwischen SPS, S7, und Panel funktioniert ja auch.)


Die Transfer Einstellungen haben nichts zu tun mit den Online Verbindung zwischen Panel und Steuerung.



andi1988er schrieb:


> Das Panel ist nich im Transfer-Modus, müsste aber automatisch die RT runterfahren und in den Trasfer-Modus wechseln, da dies so eingestellt ist.


Probier aber trotzdem den Panel vor-ort auf Transfer umzuschalten.



andi1988er schrieb:


> Was muss ich machen, wenn ich das Panel über HTTP übertrage?
> Hier frägt er mich nach: Adresse, Benutzername, "SSL verwenden" und dann noch nach einem Passwort.
> Was muss ich bei den Dingen einstellen?


Habe ich nie probiert.


----------



## andi1988er (8 August 2012)

Dann haben wir wohl aneinander vorbei geredet. Ich dachte du überträgst das Panel immer mit HTTP.

Das mit dem auf "Transfer-Modus" werde ich mal testen glaube aber nicht, dass es was hilft.

Wie stellst du deinen Rechner auf HTTP? Wo macht man das?

Sonst vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee was ich falsch mache bzw. woran das Problem liegt?

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2012)

PC Netzwerk-Karte auf mein PC: TCP/IP, IP Adressevergabe per DHCP. (Nicht "HTTP", da habe ich mir vertan). Feste IP Adressen sollte auch möglich sein.

PG/PC Einstellung auf mein PC: S7ONLINE=TCP/IP.

WinCC Flexible: Transfer - Ethernet (Nicht HTTP !) - und IP von Panel.

Panel: Transfer Einstellung - Ethernet und IP, Subnet, und Gateway nach Projekt und Router einstellung.

edit: Dazu ein VPN Verbindung. Dies ist aber transparant wenn es steht. Es wirkt also ob man lokal mit den Router und den danach hängende Netzwerk verbunden ist.


----------



## andi1988er (8 August 2012)

das hab ich alles so!


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2012)

OK.

Panel anpingen - muss klappen.
Ethernet Kabel von Panel entfernen, dann wieder Panel anpingen - wenn ping antwortet mit erfolg, dann ist etwas nicht richtig mit den Netzwerk. 
Probier auch den S7 CPU zu finden mit STEP7. Sollte klappen, wenn hier auch IP, Subnet und Gateway stimmen.

Wenn nichts geht, probier Pack & Go. Ist wirklich einfach.


----------



## andi1988er (8 August 2012)

das Panel ist richtig angesteckt und funktioniert auch nur wenn es angesteckt ist.

die cpu kann ich anpingen und auch mich "online-schalten".

Pack & Go hab ich auch schon den Leuten vor Ort geschickt und die versuchen es bei Zeiten.

Wäre aber trotzdem super wenn ich es einspielen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2012)

andi1988er schrieb:


> das Panel ist richtig angesteckt und funktioniert auch nur wenn es angesteckt ist.


Das ist nicht was ich meine. Kannst du den Panel anpingen, obwohl das es nicht angesteckt ist ?
Den Grund dafür das ich Frage ist das es kann sein das es gibt eine andere Netzwerkteilnehmer mit denselben IP. Relativ unwahrscheinlich, aber muss getestet werden. Es kann z.B. ein Netzwerk-Teilnehmer in dein Firmen-Netz sein.


----------



## andi1988er (8 August 2012)

nein das ist nicht der Fall, da ich schon mit dem Netzwerkadmin telefoniert habe und der das einsehen kann.


----------



## JesperMP (8 August 2012)

Mit den Netzwerkadmin meinst do vermutlich vor-ort. Ich meine das der dobbelte IP in dein Heim-Netz sein kann. Aber wenn du diese einfache test nicht probieren willst ... naja.


----------



## andi1988er (8 August 2012)

ach so hast du das gemeint.

das hab ich gestern schon mehr oder weniger probiert, da ich gestern den gateway im Panel noch nicht eingestellt hatte und daher auch keinen Zugriff auf das Panel bekam. Beim ping habe ich keine Rückmeldung bekommen.
Also gibt es die IP des Panels noch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## andi1988er (9 August 2012)

Hallo,

mein Kunde hat gestern versucht das Panel mit Pack and Go zu übertragen.
Hierbei hat er folgende Meldung erhalten:


Was bedeutet dies??

Die Benutzerverwaltung wurde anscheinend auch nicht übertragen.
Das Häckchen für die Passwortliste ist aber gesetzt. 
Weiß jemand ob die Benutzerverwaltung auch beim Pack an Go mit übertragen wird?

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2012)

Dieser Fehlermeldung kenne ich nicht. 
Aber das Projekt wurde übertragen ?
Pack & Go sollte dasselbe wie ein Transfer von WinCC Flex sein.

Auf diese stelle kan ich dir nur emfehlen Siemens Support zu kontaktieren.


----------



## andi1988er (9 August 2012)

mit dem support bin ich auch schon in Kontakt nur leider kommen die auch nicht wirklich weiter.
wenn ich etwas erfahren habe oder eine Lösung habe berichte ich natürlich


----------



## JesperMP (9 August 2012)

Wenn ich es erinnere, dann wird man von Pack & Go gefragt ob man den Benutzerverwaltung übertragen will, genau wie wenn man von Flex übertragt.
Es kann sein das die Leute vor-ort dies nicht gewählt hat ?

Wenn den Benutzerverwaltung nicht übertragen wird, ist es nicht schlimm. Dann ist den alte Benutzerwaltung aktiv.


----------



## Matze001 (9 August 2012)

Also ich sehe auf dem Screenshot keine Fehlermeldung!

Nur, dass das Projekt erfolgreich übertragen wurde!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## andi1988er (10 August 2012)

Ok wenn das keine Fehlermeldung ist, bin ich zufrieden.

Der Kunde hat aber nun den Versuch erneut gestartet und das Panel übertragen und dabei folgendes erhalten:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Ich denke, dass dies nun wirklich ein Fehler ist!
Was bedeutet dies?

Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (10 August 2012)

Wie Marcel sagt, sieht es aus als ob das Projekl übertragen wurde. Die Meldungen scheinen nur Warnmeldungen zu sein.

Ein tip: Auf irgendeiner Bild, ein Versionsnummer darstellen. Dann sieht man einfach welche Projekt im Panel ist, und wenn ein Transfer erfolgreich ist.


----------

